# SKYNEEDLE wins 35th Hall of Fame contest!



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

*Best Cancelled Skyscraper*



*1. Skyneedle, Chicago* - 28 votes (41.79%)















*2. Albert Memorial Tower, London* - 17 votes (25.37%)















*3. Grollo Tower, Melbourne* - 13 votes (19.40%)















*4. Parkhaven, Rotterdam* - 5 votes (7.46%)















*5. Maryon Tower, Toronto* - 4 votes (5.97%)


----------

